# Wild little bass



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Here is somthing I found neet. Got into them the other day big time. Did not boat many but had many hits and had many near misses. On small fish that I hooked managed to take advantage of a weak spot in my line and broke it. Now this is a lure I have been using the past 2 years with awsm sucess so it was ****ty to lose it plues the fish now had to deal with it. Well that little sucker jumped 4 times and finally through the hook. Dont know where I had him hooked but he was able to get it out. I was able to retreave the lure and continued using it till we went in.

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I know the feeling of losing the old go-to lures. I'm still upset about a floating rapala I had since a kid that I lost to a musky on Big Sand north of Park Rapids in '93. I should've known better to have a leader with all the gators about in the shallows.


----------

